# Consuming of time...



## Headflux (Jun 18, 2012)

Was just wondering how much of your time is spent on Urbex? (researching/photo editing/visiting places)? I'm finding it is quite a time consuming 'hobby' but one which I really am getting quite passionate about...

Also how often do you guys visit places?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to sit through a 12 hour night shift looking at old maps and searching for drains

Like SK says it's pretty much every spare minute


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

every single spare minute! dereliction addiction!


----------



## Headflux (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## lilli (Jun 18, 2012)

I research in blocks ... I find enough to do in the next trip to europe and then stop for a while.

I like to think I am not too obsessive anymore, it either happens or it doesnt.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 18, 2012)

It's constant I'm afraid, and I'm now starting a Buildings Appreciation Society


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty much given up now. Work/family committments have curtailed things for a while. 

Unless I just "happen" to be passing somewhere and "happen" to have my camera with me.


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 18, 2012)

Plan myself in spurts really. The amount of time i spend on GE and maps is considerable. I'm buying county maps, OS maps and hoover up local historical society booklets on areas of interest. If i go out its at least for 12 hours but i have maxed out at 2 days a few times recently.
I might be off out tomorrow down Basingstoke way for a good old explore. It fills my time when not working so all is great.


----------



## Dark Descent (Jun 18, 2012)

Most of my free time, i spend the time on my computer creating my map (markers on google earth) Places i have been and wish to go to, also even at lunch time at work, i occasionally do a recce of a site.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 18, 2012)

I work for myself so I get to spend ALOT of time researching new places and of course visiting sites. It's a massive addiction for me and it's only getting worse


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 18, 2012)

S-10 hunter said:


> Most of my free time, i spend the time on my computer creating my map (markers on google earth) Places i have been and wish to go to, also even at lunch time at work, i occasionally do a recce of a site.



you should see my OCD maps 

City drain overlays and colour coordinated local maps


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I work for myself so I get to spend ALOT of time researching new places and of course visiting sites. It's a massive addiction for me and it's only getting worse



same here...im just getting worse! i even dream splores now....


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 18, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> same here...im just getting worse! i even dream splores now....



Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad im not alone either, its is highly addictive and mostly all my spare time is spent researching, exploring and then processing the pics. The passion lies in the thrill of getting into and seeing a place not many others get to see, being creative and taking the pictures which document a place that may not have much time left standing. Places which used to be a hive of activity,where lives have lived and been lost, now still and quietly being reclaimed by mother nature. Places which structually are magnificent, leaving you breathless and feeling insignificant. I think im done now


----------



## Headflux (Jun 18, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Glad im not alone either, its is highly addictive and mostly all my spare time is spent researching, exploring and then processing the pics. The passion lies in the thrill of getting into and seeing a place not many others get to see, being creative and taking the pictures which document a place that may not have much time left standing. Places which used to be a hive of activity,where lives have lived and been lost, now still and quietly being reclaimed by mother nature. Places which structually are magnificent, leaving you breathless and feeling insignificant. I think im done now



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## KingRat (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a life, I do what I do when I fancy doing it. Fortunately Lilli and I are minted so go to Europe if we find something worth seeing.
The UK (imho) is just full of concrete shells, derelict sheds and 3 or 4 'iconic' sites that the world and his dog have flogged to death.


----------



## krela (Jun 18, 2012)

I think there are also quite a few stellar sites in the UK that people mostly ignore too. Over the past 10 years there have been some amazing sites around that virtually no-one went to which I find very odd. That and how everything is a find even though a lot of the 'finds' have had people passing through them since time began, just not posted on urbex forums on the internet. People really need to realise that not everyone advertises everything they do, and very little under the sun is new, even some things that are current holy grails were originally 'done' 20 years ago! 

Controversially I can't wait until the last of the asylums is dead, then I wont ever have to skimread another report! I just don't see the morbid fascination of their circus freakshow like draw.

I spend almost no time 'sploring now for similar reasons to those Kingrat said, urbex tourism doesn't interest me, I only want to see those things which genuinely interest me, of which there are very few in left in the UK now. As you might have gathered from a couple of my posts recently I prefer to get involved with being pro-active, putting places back into constructive use.

That being said, running this website sucks up a fair amount of my life.


----------



## KingRat (Jun 18, 2012)

krela said:


> Controversially I can't wait until the last of the asylums is dead, then I wont ever have to skimread another report! I just don't see the morbid fascination of their circus freakshow like draw.



Nothing cotroversial about that fella, I agree with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## krela (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry, that was a bit of a rant lol.

I should probably say that those are purely personal opinions and in no way reflect the policy of the website as a whole.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 18, 2012)

I rarely leave the underground or drain sections unless something really tweak my interest 

I spend all my time searching for new stuff instead of the normal tourist trail


----------



## Headflux (Jun 18, 2012)

krela said:


> Sorry, that was a bit of a rant lol.
> 
> I should probably say that those are purely personal opinions and in no way reflect the policy of the website as a whole.



lol.. nearly done yourself in then!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 19, 2012)

As I dont get out much now most of my free time is spent enjoying other peoples adventures on DP.


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 19, 2012)

krela said:


> Sorry, that was a bit of a rant lol.
> 
> I should probably say that those are purely personal opinions and in no way reflect the policy of the website as a whole.



So I probably shouldn't have deleted all the asylum threads???


----------



## kehumff (Jun 19, 2012)

So much commitment and dedication, commendable really.
Being new to this and having a 3 year old running around like a mini Tasmanian devil I tend to grab whatever opportunities I can. 
(Which are very few) 
I am very very impressed with all you guys though. 
Most of my research is on this site and your experiences.


----------



## mookster (Jun 19, 2012)

It depends. 

I spent over 2 months planning researching and gathering information for my 5 day trip to Belgium, but other sites I have no idea on and just turn up with no clue of whatever.

Last year I did so much stuff because I had a lot of spare time so all of that kept me occupied for pretty much the whole year either planning outings researching new sites looking at old ones, this year I've not done as much due to money and work and other commitments. My urbex map on google is fairly large to say the least which comes from 2 years of additions and research and stuff.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 19, 2012)

It can take a long time, it can be a total chance discovery. My first ever splore was an accident, but since then I've often put time into finding places.

I have a week long Germany/Poland trip in a couple of months, but I've been researching it for most of the year, it's certainly where all my free lessons at college have gone  And Berlin on my GE is just so covered in pins now it's ridiculous!

I suppose most of my time is travel really. I seem to find myself all too often spending 10 or more hours on trains in one day, just to spend a couple of hours on one site. I love it though 

-RR


----------



## Emerald Eve (Jun 29, 2012)

8.83265 hours per week.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 29, 2012)

Too bl**dy much! But then I tell myself I can't mow the lawns if it's raining and it does that a lot in Lancashire.


----------

